# Creating Damask Album Backgrounds



## MUJKA (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi All

I would like to show how to create a simple damask background for your albums or card backgrounds

First you need a Raw damask design

You can get here:


 

 



Open a new Photoshop or PS Elements document . Fill background with any color. Open Damask overlay file and place one of the transparent Png on your page as second layer.
Using blending modes ( overlay, multiply..etc) create such rich color damask surfaces.

HOW TO RECOLOR DAMASKS:


 SEE THIS SIMPLE TUTORIAL.

AND YOU WILL HAVE BACKGROUNDS looking like this


----------



## candidsbycrystal (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh....I would LOVE to have you update this!!!  Could you please? =)


----------



## Archer (Feb 18, 2012)

Their last post was '09 so don't think it's gonna happen 

Maybe someone else can help.


----------

